# Infinity Combined army



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

I think this one of my oldest models - I bought it just after it was released (I think it was 5-6 years ago). Only last week I was able to finish this model.
















































more also on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2014/04/infinity-combined-army-morat-rasyat.html
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7B988LSAdc


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

And a damn fine job you have done with it too! Having done my first layer on half a list of Aleph, i was amazed at how hard it is to paint infinity models after GW stuff. you have done really well.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all 
Another Morat 
























More on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2014/05/treitak-anyat.html
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whQpIzFsAlo


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Again, loving the detail and bold colours. are you using a white base followed by washes and highlights for the non-reds?


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello
no model painted black primer and washes are minimal


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

In that case, you have excellent layering skill and the colour gradient in those tiny models is most impressive.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is another Morat-girl for my army








































Also on my blog
http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2014/05/infinity-combined-army-zerat.html


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Another Kurgat for my Army
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qt2w5GPv9_w

















and also more on my blog
Spellscape Miniatures: Kurgat MK12

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKOU98zOnuU

















More also on my blog
Spellscape Miniatures: Kurgat with Autocannon


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Those look fantastic! I've recently just started buying some Infinity models. The sculpts are fantastic.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all

My newest addition



































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_MD61oD5-4
and on my blog

http://spellscape.blogspot.com/2014/09/med-tech-obsidon-medchanoid.html


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

My last 2 old Morats
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wR_Qqbce-g


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Pardon me while I go yell at my paint brushes to do better.


Excellent stuff here, Dude.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

And this is why I'm afraid to even so much as touch me nomads; the models can look so damn good! Really great work.


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you all
I'll post my Space Wolves soon


----------



## Spellscape (Oct 23, 2011)

Now I'll add my TAG
You can find more on my blog 
Spellscape Miniatures: Morats RAICHO Armored Brigade


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Best Raicho EVAAAAA!
@gen.ahab give them a go! If they are the newer models they paint up pretty well. I really enjoyed painting my buddies for him.


----------

